# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  اتصال به ماژول esp8266 به صورت Access point

## Mahdad999

با سلام
 در نرم افزار آردوینو با زبان C اتصال با esp8266 رو بصورت access point بوجود آوردم ولی برای فرستادن کد های دستوری نتونستم نمونه کدی روی نت پیدا کنم تمام نمونه کدها در زمینه server و client هست و بین دستور دهنده و esp مودم بصورت واسط قرار گرفته
در صورتیکه از دوستان کسی با این ماژول کار کرده و نمونه کدی که بتونم به عنوان راهنما و با زبان c  ازش استفاده کنم، ممنون میشم

----------


## Lord_Lass

دوست عزیز یک سر به این ادرس در کامپیوتر خودت بزن مثال ماده اش هست

C:\Users\your user\AppData\Local\Arduino15\packages\esp8266\hardware  \esp8266\2.3.0\libraries\ESP8266WiFi\examples\WiFi  AccessPoint

 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یک مثال تو کتابخانه Wifi اش هست به نام Web Server. اون رو بررسی کن.

----------


## nanosi

سلام. من هم نتونستم چیزی در این مورد پیدا کنم. 
البته با دستورات AT Command  و میکرو کنترلری که به ماژول متصل کردم اینکار را انجام دادم.
کاری که انجام دادم این بود که ماژول ESP8266   را بصورت Access point   تعریف کردم و سپس با لب تاب و برنامه Labview  به ماژول متصل شدم و دیتا را بصورت وای فای میخونم. اما این روش خیلی کنده حتی باود ریت سریال بین میکرو و ماژول هم بالا میبرم ولی در کند هست. میخواستم از طریق آردینو و برنامه نویسی مستقیم ماژول انجام بدم که متاسفانه چیزی پیدا نکردم. مثل شما. خیلی هم گشتم. اگه کسی میدونه کمک کنه لطفا.

----------

